# HDTV TiVo to be released by end of year!!!



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

http://www.tivo.com/5.3.1.1.asp?article=164

1/9/2003

TiVo Unveils New DVR Design That Supports HDTV

New Platform Expands TiVo Licensing Portfolio Into Fast Growing, High Demand HDTV Format

January 9, 2003 - Consumer Electronics Show, Las Vegas, NV - January 9, 2003 -- TiVo (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), today announced it has developed the first DVR platform that supports recording in High Definition Television formats. The reference design will be licensed to leading CE manufacturers who are expected to offer the new DVR to consumers by the end of the year. In a related announcement, today DIRECTV and TiVo announced they would develop a new DIRECTV® HDTV Digital Video Recorder with TiVo® 
The new design offers viewers the flexibility of a DVR that is equipped to record today's analog broadcasts along with the capability for recording the rapidly expanding programming offerings in HDTV. The company said the HDTV format DVR is one of the new products most frequently requested by technology licensing partners as well as TiVo subscribers.

"HDTV has arrived and our consumer electronics partners have been eager to incorporate a TiVo HDTV DVR into their digital receivers," said Mike Ramsay, CEO of TiVo. "This is an important step in DVR technology that will give our licensing partners the ability to offer their consumers an HDTV platform DVR with the TiVo service before the end of the year."

The TiVo HDTV reference design will offer all the same unique recording and viewing features currently available for the TiVo Series2 and will also support all high-definition formats, including 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. The source of the HDTV signal may be ATSC terrestrial HD broadcasts or satellite HD broadcast. The platform will also be capable of encoding a standard definition analog signal from terrestrial antenna, cable or satellite, identical to current generation TiVo platform functionality.

HDTV offers significantly improved audio and picture quality over analog broadcasts. The rich TiVo user interface and program guide provides a consistent way to search and recorder either analog or digital broadcasts, significantly improving upon the basic program information delivered with the broadcast.

This new TiVo will also offer HDTV viewers all the viewer friendly features that are standard on the TiVo Series2, including Pause Live TV, Season PassTM, for easily recording an entire season of favorite shows, and WishListTM, which lets TiVo find and record shows viewers love.

About TiVo
Founded in 1997 with the mission to dramatically improve consumers' television viewing experiences, TiVo is the creator and leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR). TiVo's leadership has defined and inspired the entire category, earning the company patents for pioneering inventions associated with DVR software and hardware design. TiVo was the first to deliver on the promise of consumer choice and control over TV viewing, building a loyal and passionate subscriber base with over 97% of customers surveyed recommending TiVo to a friend. This enthusiasm has contributed to overwhelming growth over the past year, and the total subscriber base exceeds 510,000. TiVo is headquartered in San Jose, CA. Additional information can be found at www.tivo.com.


----------

